# venus fly traps



## robo mantis (Oct 28, 2006)

anyone have some i got another one today (i've had them in the past) i'm not the best for caring for these i also got a pitcher plant with it i want to start a carnivore plant collection i heard that if you take a trap off the plant and plant it the trap will die and in the next few days more little traps will grow off the roots but my real question is can i do the same with my pitcher plant?


----------



## joossa (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey. I grow VFT's and yes you can grow a new plant from "cuttings" that you take off a plant.

If you need help or want to share your expeiances, then go to terraforums.com I, along with a lot of other helpful people are always there to help out carnivorous plant growers.

The forum is very similar that of this one so you should not have any trouble adjusting....

BTW my user name is the same there as it is here so look for me. See ya there!


----------



## MantisDude15 (Nov 1, 2006)

hye robo, thats a pretty funny coincidence, i was just thinkin about getting one yesterday lol. but anyways. can u grow them inside? and are they hard to care for?


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 1, 2006)

not realy i keep it humid (it comes with a cup over the top to keep the humidity) i give it water every other day. I put it in my window (east faceing) every morning for sun and thats basically it by the way thanks for the invite to the terra forum i think i'll join there. By the way this week i ordered 25 venus fly trap seeds  I also some lithops (living stone plants) seeds


----------



## MantisDude15 (Nov 1, 2006)

so how long until they actually start eating flies? from seeds


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 1, 2006)

don't know i think when they get their first few traps (mine suffered at the store so it had a lot of dead traps) i pulled off the dead traps and now it has 1 full grown trap 1 dieing one and 2 new ones coming up


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 1, 2006)

also i got a pitcher plant (can i grow those from clippings)?


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 1, 2006)

also i forgot when my seeds arrive what should i plant them in i got some peat moss will that be ok?


----------



## Rick (Nov 1, 2006)

Google is your friend:

http://www.thegardenhelper.com/flytrap.html

http://www.pitcherplant.com/care_sheets/flytrap_care.html

http://www.blackjungle.com/blackjungle/VFTC.html


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 1, 2006)

thanks


----------



## joossa (Nov 1, 2006)

You should really do some research. Your questions are really "beginner-type" and answers can easily be found by doing some research. I am not trying to put you down or discourage u from asking questions, but when you are starting a hobby it's helpful to know a little bit of background of what you are getting into.

Yes, you can grow VFT's indoors in a terrarium, although it is a poor choice because these plants require LOTS of bright sun in the growing season. So, growing outdoors is the best option. Make sure that your cities winter temperatures are close to the annual temperatures of those in the Carolina’s during the winter.

Also, make sure to read about winter dormancy.

Yes, peat moss is fine. Some people like me like to add perlite to enhance drainage. Also, make sure that the growing medium that you will use is non-fertilized!!!

I have never grown VFT's from seeds so I can't really help there, except that I know that it take up to a month before seeing any growth.

I have never grown or kept pitchers so I can't help there, sorry.

I really suggest going to terraforums and reading through the topics they have there on VFT's they are really helpful.

Good luck!!!


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 2, 2006)

i read a few


----------

